# Corpsed Gums and Jawbones



## elputas69 (Oct 27, 2014)

Hey all,
I put this tutorial to go with the fake teeth series I had shared earlier. These gums and teeth will be in jars in my butcher scene.
Cheers,
ET


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Excellent tutorial, the jaws look nice an gross.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Those are nasty looking, nice work


----------



## Frankie-s Girl (Apr 5, 2009)

ooooh... so gross looking when they're shiny and have that wet look. Nice tutorial!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Those turned out great.....I will never look at a toilet paper roll the same again.


----------



## The-Hog-Flu (Oct 21, 2013)

Great job on that! Clad to see another prop builder using magic TP


----------

